# Dare to Be Nails - Skittles Manicure - (April 10 - April 30)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Apr 10, 2012)

It's Time for a New Theme!





 ​ This theme was chosen at random - the winner of the last challenge, Water Marbeling is laynie!​ 
Remember! If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then *PM me with your choice of theme* should you win the challenge. If you do not PM me with your choice, a runner up or new random theme will be chosen. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget.





Entries are accepted up until the next poll starts! This should be about 2 - 4 weeks time.

*Thank You!*

Please feel free to post more inspirational pictures!


----------

